# Cyprus



## Cyprus (Feb 26, 2020)

Does anyone know how I can trace a ships log? I am specifically looking for the log of the Mesapia boat which sailed to the UK in 1960 from Limassol. I need to find my mum’s passenger details. Any advice to point me in the right direction would be very useful. Thank you.


----------

